# Cove Rotana Hotel RAK



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Went there last night - great shisha, great food and very, very reasonably priced (Warsteiner AED27/pint, food from AED30, Shisha AED45).

If you're ever up there it's well worth a visit!
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Rotana Hotels: Middle East Luxury Hotels: Luxury Hotels in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah, Al Ain, Damascus, Hurghada & Sharm El Sheikh


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Have heard good things about this hotel. From what you could see from behind your beer goggles, were the pools etc working?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

flossie said:


> Have heard good things about this hotel. From what you could see from behind your beer goggles, were the pools etc working?


No beer goggles..... None at all, yes the pool was defo working, the staff where really good and, according to my local mates, the shisha was spot on!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks.  We were all set to go just after it opened but it still had a few things to iron out. We'll definitely go there next time we're on a short break.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

I have been there great place to relax


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I was there again last night - here's a few pics of the outside Shisha Lounge - and they're doing Ramadam specials of AED400/room/night at the moment!


----------

